# Endometrial Scratch - what to expect?



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I have just started down-regulating for my 4th IVF cycle, and so I've booked in for an endometrial scratch to be done on Tuesday (24th) afternoon. I have to travel to and back from my clinic on the train, about an hours journey, and going home will be in peak time so I may have to stand on the train. My questions are:

1) What pain killers did you take before the scratch and how effective were they?
2) How long did the process take?
3) Was your DH/DP allowed in the room while the scratch was being done?
4) How did you feel after the scratch? Did you feel nauseous? Was there any pain afterwards (out of 10)?
5) Would you recommend travelling (I will be using the tube at peak time) afterwards?

Thanks in advance  

Cay xx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi Cay,

I had a scratch yesterday. I didn't take any painkillers but would prob take a couple of ibrupofen an hour before if I did it again. It was all over pretty quick....a few mins. Imagine a smear, they put a catheter up apparently although didn't feel that bit and then the scratch itself was a bit like sharp pains/period cramping. Afterwards was a little crampy and nothing else. I drove home and felt fine and I would think you would be fine to get the tube. My DH was in the room but not sure if all clinics would be the same. I hope that helps a bit. x


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

I've had the scratch done too.

I didn't take any pain killers but like the previous poster in hind sight I would take paracetamol and ibrupofen before hand if I had it again.
Process didn't take that long 20 mins ish but I think that was because my cervix tilts back and is awkward to get to so could possibly take less for you.
I didn't ask about DH coming in, just went by myself - but again in hind sight if I had it done again I would like him to be there.
After the scratch and pain - Unfortunately I found it quite painful (about 6 out of 10) and was unprepared for this as I had been led to believe it was a painless procedure. I also fainted afterwards but luckily DH was around to drive me home.
Can I also just add that as you can see from my ticker - I'm pregnant and I put it down to the scratch. Even though I felt it was painful it was totally worth it and if I went for a second child after this one is born I would have it done again in a flash.
I think if you go into it knowing what to expect then you will be absolutely fine. I was just a bit clueless about the whole thing (I did it as part of a randomised trial and didn't know if I was in the 'active group' until I turned up at the clinic) Good luck and I hope it all works out for you xxx


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I had my scratch only yesterday.

I took a few paracetamol about an hour beforehand.  I was at the clinic for about an hour but procedure iteslf only took about 20 minutes, l have a retroverted uterus so a bit trickier to get the catheter in.  I found the scratching to be really painful but very short lived and as soon as it was over the pain stopped.  I have been having twinges on and off ever since so have just been continuing with the paracetamol.  You should be fine to travel home afterwards though as it really is just the odd twinge.

Good luck x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I've had three scratches now. I take two nurofen about an hour before. It takes about two mins. It's sore but very quick. I then went back to work. I bleed a bit afterwards as well. 

Xx


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies, thank you so much for all your advice, it's really helped   My scratch is tomorrow. I have ibuprofen, paracetamol and panty liners at the ready and DH and and I have decided to stay in London for dinner to miss the rush on the train.

Thanks again. I wish you all the best of luck xx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Good luck tomorrow Cay and let your DH spoil you are dinner   xx


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Good luck xxx


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

which clinics do this please?
Morganna


----------



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

I had mine done on 2/9 at Nottingham (Nurture).  I had been dosed up with ibuprofen and paracetamol following dental work and felt it was like a prolonged smear (prolonged by a matter of seconds though, not even minutes.  Was expecting to bleed and had been warned it could happen but it didn't.  

Cay hope you found it OK.

Larka - we must be same clinic!  I opted to have it rather than risk not having it as part of the trial group.


----------



## larka (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep Nottingham Nurture! - They haven't completed the trial yet but initial findings are suggesting that it does increase your chances.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for your replies and well wishes.  I love how supportive this site is 

I had my endometrial scratch yesterday. I took 2 ibuprofen and 2 paracetamol 2 hours beforehand to help with the pain. While I was waiting in the clinic there was a lady visiting with her few-month old little girl and the doctors were all cooing over her and she was thanking them, and there was also a lady going for her 7 week pregnancy scan. Hope she got good news.  It gave me hope and encouragement 

For the scratch, I had to have a semi-full bladder, but it felt completely full by the time I got in there, which wasn't a problem. They put gel on my tummy so they could scan abdominally and found my womb straight away. Then the doctor prepared my cervix, like when you have a smear, and introduced the catheter into my womb, like when you have an embryo transfer. I watched on the screen as he moved the pipelle forwards and backwards three times, each time giving a sharp crampy like feeling, like strong period pains. It made me wince, but the actual procedure only lasted about 10 seconds. Then I was able to get dressed. I felt fine immediately afterwards, but about half an hour later felt a bit light headed so DH and I went for a tea and a hot chocolate. Then we headed to the restaurant for dinner and then home.

I had no bleeding yesterday, but have had a little bit of brown spotting today, which in a way has reassured me. It was all so straightforward yesterday, I kept saying to DH, I don't believe it's all done! I'd built it up in my head! 

So now I keep down-regulating, wait for AF, which will be in about 7-10 days, and then book in for my baseline.

*Larka* - congratulations on your pregnancy. Good to hear you think it was the scratch that helped 

*One_day_maybe, Helend75 *and *foxglove* - good luck with your cycles 

*Sugarpielaura* - I wish you success soon 

*Morganna* - I had my scratch at The Lister Clinic in London. It cost £100. I see you've posted on the Cambridge IVF thread (My NHS treatment was there). I'm not sure they do the scratch there, but they do at Oxford Fertility Unit (£225 in their price list), which Cambridge is the NHS Satellite clinic for.

Thanks again ladies   xx


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello

Oh so glad of this thread. Cay what a good description of the procedure, really appreciate it. 

I will be having a scratch in Nov, so very pleased this topic was raised.

What day of your cycle did you have the scratch. I was told day 21 or 22 the month before you start IVf cycle.

Tc.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Ashaa, I had the scratch on cycle day 25 (started down-regging on day 21). I think it has to be in the 2nd half of the cycle. Then I start stimming once I've had AF.

Good luck with your scratch xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Cay, I'm glad that the scratch went well. I'm also currently having treatment at the Lister. Xx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Great your scratch went well, Im the Lister too, although satellite clinic xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Foxglove,I'm satellite clinic aswell. Xx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Its great these satellite clinics  xxx


----------



## pinkpantha (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey,

Good luck with the scratches..I believe thats what did it for me  

One study of 900+ women showed a pregnancy rate of 48% just from having the scratch alone-great odds I think.

 to you all xx


----------



## Ashaa (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello

Finally had my scratch yesterday, wasn't as painful as I had expected, thankfully!

The antibiotics got me though, severe tummy pain feeling sick and diahorrea...tch tch tch.... Was in a bad way yesterday evening.

It's just the way cay described it...thanks once again!

God Bless.


----------



## Little spud (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all I had mine done last week don't hurt at all so I was happy and hoping that it helps xx good luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Cay thanks for starting this thread. From your signature looks like i have a similar tx plan like yours coming up. I have immune testing next week then plan for imsi cycle in Jan with a scratch in Dec just after i start my dr am also at the Lister so this is an important thread for me to watch. thanks and


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Am now on 2ww so hoping the scratch has done its job. fingers crossed xxxx


----------

